# Help--Akadama Plum Royale Wine



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Years ago we used to marinate fish fillets (some of the less tasty species) in a Plum Wine (Akadama Brand). Last week I though I would like to try it again, but I searched the stores in my local area to no avail. 

I did find it on the internet, but alcoholic beverages cannot be shipped to Michigan.

Can any of you point me in the right direction (prefer the central Michigan area--Grand Rapids, Saginaw, Lansing).

Steve


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Have you tried Eastman Party store (also called the Mouse house) in Midland..He seems to have everything that no one else has.


Joe


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Just called them and they do not carry it, but they suggested I try Cork & Ale on Midland Road in Saginaw. Just got off the phone with them and they do carry it. Thanks again.

Steve


----------

